
Why Landlords Raise Your Rent. (It’s Not for the Fifty Bucks a Month.) - deafcalculus
https://medium.com/@goldfine_48628/why-landlords-raise-your-rent-its-not-for-the-fifty-bucks-a-month-154953218327
======
eesmith
Inflation has a minor effect too.

The $300K is fixed for the purchase year but the expenses are not. The
inflation-adjusted expenses of $12,000/year corresponds to $6-$7 of the
$50/month increase.

($12,000 / 3 / 12 = $333⅓ per apartment per month. With inflation around
2%/year that's $6⅔/month.)

